# dave mustaine joins team gibson



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So Dave left dean and for Gibson? What are your thoughts on this ? Do you think being with Dave will attract a new groupie players or will Dave’s time be short lived?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Imma crank some Megadeth !


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I saw a lot of comments saying Gibson should try and entice James Hetfield to join the team. 
It would be cool to see the Iron Cross LP Custom, the white Explorer, and the white V (even though it wasn’t a Gibson).


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 352348


Hahaha awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Imma crank some Megadeth !


Funny thing, I was just listening to one last night (and also listened to the real version too).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


I sure as hell wasn't expecting _that_.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I would say Gibson is too late to the game...but if a cool signature model comes out, Im ok with it.
The dean sig stuff looks to me like its aimed at teenagers.
Not sure if Dave is ready to act his age with something a little more mature, like the Grace Potter V.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I would say Gibson is too late to the game..


yea. I'm not sure what theyre in for. even just the last ten years seems to have come back to, 'hey, lets focus on our heritage and reissues' I can't imagine theyre serious about making innovations in theyre lines


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

They probably threatened to sue him if he didn't "play authentic". 

In all honesty, it's a weird fit to me. Gibson guitars just don't look like thrash metal guitars to me. Not pointy enough, lol. Maybe the flying V.

Saw James Hetfield mentioned. He plays a few Gibsons on stage that he's had since the early days, but all of his guitars use EMGs. Can you imagine Gibson releasing a pointy/modern signature model V or Explorer with active EMGs? Seems like a really weird fit to me, unless Gibson is just taking their style in a new direction. ESP and James have had a long relationship, and I'm sure they make TONS off of his signature guitars. Can't imagine they'd have a good reason to part ways.


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Megadeth was the band that got me into guitar and will always be a fan. I'm really hoping that there'll be a version closest to the Jackson Y2K model. That's one of my dream guitars.

Also if Gibson can do the Zakk Wylde models they can do anything:


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Can you imagine Gibson releasing a pointy/modern signature model V or Explorer with active EMGs?


It's not like it would be the first time... remember that SG/V Buzzsaw thing they released? Horrifying... Or the "Shred" V guitar of the month they made with a Kahler and EMGs?

_edit_ @TTHX beat me to it with the buzzsaw. I just wish he hadn't posted the photo... LOL


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I think the fact that Dave with have models in Kramer,epiphone and Gibson will be cool . I do find it weird that Gibson reached out to him since the only shredder I think they have ever dealt with was Zach wyld. But then he got money hungry and stated selling pos copies lol .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> Gibson guitars just don't look like thrash metal guitars to me. Not pointy enough, lol.


I was fortunate enough to see these guys on this tour. I always figured Jeff Hanneman had the coolest looking guitar in thrash.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Different guitars for different people.

Will it boost sales?
gain new customers?

Who knows--but it gives people some different options.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I was thinking he had just signed with Dean not too long ago, but it was 2007. I remember reading something about him playing "V style guitars" because the was a fan of Michael Schenker while he was in UFO. So he's always played the Flying V version of whatever company he was peddling at the time. Makes sense he's "coming home" to Gibson if Schenker was the initial inspiration. 

In my mind, he'll always be associated with Jackson. 

The 90's "Jackson Family"


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I was thinking he had just signed with Dean not too long ago, but it was 2007. I remember reading something about him playing "V style guitars" because the was a fan of Michael Schenker while he was in UFO. So he's always played the Flying V version of whatever company he was peddling at the time. Makes sense he's "coming home" to Gibson if Schenker was the initial inspiration.
> 
> In my mind, he'll always be associated with Jackson.
> 
> ...


Is that Michael fella the one with the black and white v? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> Is that Michael fella the one with the black and white v?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> Is that Michael fella the one with the black and white v?


And brother Rudolph


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> And brother Rudolph
> View attachment 354347


The one on the left is the v I was thinking of 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> The one on the left is the v I was thinking of


That's Rudy. They both played bl/wh guitars.
Rudy was Gibson, Michael was Dean.


----------

